# Headliner



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, since a new roof is in order, so is new headliner. Does any one know what pattern is stock for the 67? 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lindaaaaaaa, 1967 Perforated design. OPGI has them............E


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks E the disappearing A!
How are you? I seen different patterns and just wanted to make sure that was the right one. Next question, there was no speaker under the package tray. Would there have been one in front under dash? Or were they in back. It was only an AM radio. 
I will be posting pics of my roof soon. Please no sympathy, it'll be fixed soon...
Linda


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

linda there is a smaller speaker oin the front also
look in the center of the dash and theres elongated cutouts for the sound to disperse
also have you located a roof yet?
let me know if i can help out


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My headliner came from opgi, as soon as you receive it, take it out of the box, unfold it and hang it up somewhere. Mine has been installed for 2 months and the folds are still noticeable. The rear speaker was an option and a perforated package tray was used.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Wytnyt,
I've located four other roofs. Two in my state from 67 GTOs. The guy is going to take pics of them for me tomorrow to see if they'll work. I had to throw in some extra bucks for that. I tell ya.....
Your post car would be sufficient, but it would take some extra work to make it fit. I need the drip moldings as well so it'll be the whole roof and not just the top of it. As I was looking at it yesterday, I noted where the supports were and learned how they needed to be cut and where. You learn something new every day! At least I'll know how to explain it better to the salvage guy. I'll check for that speaker cut out tomorrow. I'm also taking all my trim and bumpers in tomorrow for polishing and straightening. Most of it is in great shape?? 

I talked to Ames Performance the other day and got a girl named Carrie as the sales rep. Now, I'm looking to buy a boatload of parts and I was checking on the availability of them. I didn't have my catalog at work and had a hard time finding the parts on their site. It's not very easy to use. So, when I called I asked her to look up some parts. She was very snooty and said things like, "that's why we go to the expense of sending out the catalogs", and "make sure hon that you write those part numbers down so we don't have to look them up again" and so on. I was flabbergasted! I didn't get mad or anything but I did call back and talked to a supervisor. Isn't that her job? I really liked those guys, but I'll never talk to her again.

Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ames has the worse website _ever_ for looking up parts, I don`t even bother anymore.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That girl is one of the reasons I stopped using Ames, plus their orders are usually not shipped for 5-7 days from the time the order was placed. I've waited as long as 10 days for an in-stock item.


----------

